# brilliant work



## farley2708

Hi I just want to say a BIG THANKYOU to Jayne at Coversure for sorting out my requirements for my public liability insurance
Had previously spoken to a couple of insurance brokers in N.I. who could not help me AT ALL

So tankyou very much Jayne Bowman,have a good bank holiday weekend :thumb:  :wave:


----------



## Shiny

Thanks for the kind words, i will pass them on to Jayne. :thumb:

So we couldn't help with the road risks in NI though.


----------



## farley2708

i think it has something to do with the 'troubles' over here,screwed over again :wall:


----------



## Tiger 1057

farley2708 said:


> i think it has something to do with the 'troubles' over here,screwed over again :wall:


I understand that the problems with quotes for insurance is that NI is the second most litigious country IN THE WORLD. :lol:


----------

